# Priefert ....



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any feedback on the powder coated Priefert kennel runs?They run about 547.00 for a five by ten by six.The next one is 390.00(using the common side.The hurricane type run around five hundred,with a nine guage front and gate.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I really like my kennel. I did a ton of research on them and I really liked the Priefert. Our kennels are off to the side of my yard but are visible from our deck. It was important to my wife that they look nice. These kennels are made extremely well, seem to hold up pretty well(I have only had mine for about 6 months), they go together extremely easy(took me and my wife about 15 minutes to set up 2 5x10 runs) and can be moved. I would make sure that you touch up any nicks in the coating though right after you put it together so it does not rust.

Best of luck....


----------



## Mark Copeland (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey Jay! I bought a single run Priefert with top and it's well made and fits together right. 

But, the true test is one that happened at Pin Oaks. They had some problems on a particular order "powder coating was rusting". Priefert immediately replaced them saying that that particular run was faulty. Pin Oak probably has thirty runs and has had them for 6 or 7 years and they wouldn't use anything else.

Expensive? Yes. But you can't put a price tag on great customer service.


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

I've got three of them and can't imagine using anything else. Easy to a assemble. No tools needed. And attractive. Wouldn't know about customer service...Haven't had to use it.


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

I have 30 indoor and 30 outdoor Priefert kennels. I have had them for about 6 years with some very hard use (Boarding). I wash them with a pressure washer and use a lot of Clorox (corrosive) on them frequently. The outdoor ones are starting to deteriorate (the frame) this year and I will probably replace them next year or the year after. I have to say I have never had a dog break out of one ; I have seen dogs rip the "cheaper" chain link fencing right off the frame. They are also very easy to set up or take down and I think they look nice.


----------



## vermonster (Aug 13, 2004)

Jay:
Some comments on Priefert from a similar post I placed here:

Upland Journal Thread on Priefert Kennel Panels

VT


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*6 years?*

I would have thought they would last longer than that.The ones Im replacing are hurricane fence with 9 guage fronts and gates.they have lasted 8 years.They are outside and have corregated roofs over them.Are your frames rusting out? Do you use a common side next to the other kennel?The ones I have now are 500.00....The Priefert are 547.00.Size is 6x6x10.I was going to rubberize the bottom framework to help with rusting.I guess with the little differance in price,and the benefits of looks and quality...I cant go wrong.


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Jay, 
My outside runs are only covered by Sunscreen (black Fabric) in the summer. ; so they are very exposed to the weather. I am sure they can make it another 2-3 years without too much problem,but I'm boarding clients dogs and have to consider appearance,safety,etc. ... Some welds have broken where the wire meets the frame, but overall that is no big deal. The frames are rusting badly where they meet the ground and I actually cut 1" off the bottom to remedy this. Also the powder coating has peeled off here and there and is starting to rust. I look at all this as normal wear and tear. My indoor runs are in Very Good condition still. Hope that helps.


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Yes Jay they share a common side.

Start with 4 panels for one kennel and then you only need 3 panels to make 2 kennels and so on...........


----------

